# Maxima amp troubles



## avatani (Mar 27, 2004)

Man am I hoZed. Maxima 2000 audio problems.

So I took my car in for routine work, and the battery also needed to be replaced. When I got my car back, my stereo system was dead, deck would turn on, but no sound would come out of any of the speakers. Of course, the mechanic denied doing anything wrong, such as yanking the battery wires while the car was on. Anyway, so it's my problem, and this was traced to the amp in the trunk.

Initially, I was tempted to swap out the amp with an aftermarket, but then I hear these Bose systems use different signalling and I need to replace everything including the wiring!! Man!!

Bose parts are crazy expensive, so I bought a Bose amp off of ebay. Plugged it in and wham, 6 speakers work, but not the sub. Music sounds totally flat.

Anyway, I called Nissan, and based on the amp part number (2Y920), they tell me that the amp is not for a 2000 Maxima but for the later models. They tell me I need a 2Y900 or 2Y910. Anyway, I'm not sure if that is the problem.

My sub could be out, or the amp I was sold could have been broken. I mean, why was the dude selling a Bose amp on eBay. 

Any advice from anyone out there would be greatly appreciated!! 

Rant: I dislike Bose a little more because of this experience.

many thanks for any advice!!


----------



## Mypleasure (Jan 16, 2005)

*Maxima Amp trouble*

First of all you can install any amp to any head set unit all u need to know is correct wiring diagram now if you swap your Amp with an OEM shouldn't be a problem because wiring harness fit properly to amp. Now did you wired this bose amp to head set or it was connected through origenal harness?


----------

